# Dog's smarter than me



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, this is one of those "please help" threads. What can I do when my English Setter is smarter than me?

She runs the house. Bitch rules the den and lays in my lap whenever she wants, like I'm her cheap boy toy. She makes me play fetch - she throws, I fetch. AND she insists on being petted continually without a break. It's always hunting or petting with her. Well, okay, there's eating.

She eats what I eat. Just sticks her nose in my dinner and asks, "So, are ya gonna eat all that?" I put official dog food in her bowl, and she eats it, but she'll knock me down for a piece of chicken, or butter.

When we hunt, she only cares about finding birds and I can just piss up a rope. Last time we went out, she caught 2 birds and I didn't get to shoot either of them. AND she made me carry both of those birds back to the truck for her.

Am I being used?

(I suspect she's watching me.)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Better enroll in D.A.M. ( Dogs abusing Men) and get that corrected-
I started hiding the beer in the Goat shed and they straightened up.
Anyone know where the local AAG is located.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ya I had one like that once,she finally divorced me.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mike, you're being used. My first clue was her making you fetch birds for her. You should attend Abused Dog Owners Anonymous. I fear it might be too late for recovery.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

best pheasant dog I ever had hated ducks. she fetched the first one and then spent an hour spitting the taste out of her mouth... went out duck hunting several times after that... she would curl up and refuse to even look at me. went jump shooting on ponds with her and the wife, knocked down a couple of big drakes in the middle. she refused to go after them. so, I stripped down to the undies, took her and swam out to them (yes it was cold) and showed her how to fetch them by taking them by the neck in my mouth and we swam to shore to the shrieking howls and lafter of my wife. after that, I gave up and was contented to hunt upland game birds for the rest of her life. every pheasant hunt, that dog brought us more birds than we ever killed. so, go with her best attributes or show her how its done...


----------

